# Update to 11.2 destroyed my MySQL 8.0.11 InnoDB



## hoppel (Sep 22, 2018)

hello,

I updated my FreeBSD 11.1 to 11.2 and it destroys my MySQL 8.0.11 InnoDB. I don't know how and I don't know why, but it does.


```
2018-09-21T21:51:16.239671Z 0 [System] [MY-010116] [Server] /usr/local/libexec/mysqld (mysqld 8.0.12) starting as process 21005
100
2018-09-21T21:51:16.659316Z 1 [ERROR] [MY-012097] [InnoDB] InnoDB: Table flags are 2861d5d in the data dictionary but the flags in file are 20![FATAL]Table flags are 4800 in the data dictionary but the flags in file mysql.ibd are 800!
2018-09-21T21:51:16.659346Z 1 [ERROR] [MY-000000] [InnoDB] InnoDB: Assertion failure: ut0ut.cc:670
```

I tried to use the innodb_force_recovery flag starts with 1 up to 6, but nothing helps. My InnoDB is destroyed.  (https://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/8.0/en/forcing-innodb-recovery.html)

Does anybody has any idea how I recover my database?
thanks
Steffen
no, I forgot to make a snapshot of my mysql jail before I upgraded.
yes, now I would do that before...


----------



## Datapanic (Sep 22, 2018)

> Does anybody has any idea how I recover my database?


Restore from your backups!


----------



## hoppel (Sep 22, 2018)

A database is a living system, it changes all the time. I forgot to make a snapshot of my db jail before I upgraded. I did not expect that this happened!

Thanks
Steffen


----------



## max21 (Sep 22, 2018)

The only thing left is to see if freebsd-update rollback do what it say it does.


----------



## ShelLuser (Sep 22, 2018)

hoppel said:


> I updated my FreeBSD 11.1 to 11.2 and it destroys my MySQL 8.0.11 InnoDB. I don't know how and I don't know why, but it does.


How exactly did you upgrade your system? Did you build it from source yourself or did you rely on freebsd-update? Also: the software you're using (such as MySQL): how was that installed? Using the Ports collection or do you rely on binary packages? (so: `# make install clean` or any other building environment v.s. `# pkg install ...`)?

Also: what file system do you use and how sure are you that your disks are still fully healthy?

See, you claim that the upgrade destroyed the SQL server but I don't quite believe that. I'm pretty convinced that what happened here is that the upgrade merely revealed a lingering problem on your server which now manifested itself through a corrupted database. Backups are definitely your first line of defense, but depending on the reason (or cause) of the problem there might be another solution (though that seems unlikely to be honest).


----------



## scottro (Sep 22, 2018)

Are you sure the database itself is destroyed?  As the kernel is still for 11.1 for a few more weeks,I think (and this didn't make it into ports UPDATING), some programs (VirtualBox and NVidia are the ones I know of) were broken, sometimes affecting the whole system, if you upgraded by package. In those two cases, the problem was fixed by upgrading from ports. 
I would think with something as widely used as MySQL, if it had the same problem, we'd have heard about it by now, but still, if you upgraded it by package, it may be worth a shot.  

And yes, I suspect everyone has at one time, whether through arrogance or negligence, forgotten to make backups before an upgraded, and regretted it.


----------



## VladiBG (Sep 22, 2018)

https://bugs.mysql.com/bug.php?id=90881


----------



## hoppel (Sep 23, 2018)

Tomorrow, I’m writing more. I used freebsd-update ugrade -r command. After rebooting the system the database jail was corrupted. That makes no sense. But that is what happend. I did not changed the database jail. Now I restored an older version of my database in the same jail. Now it’s running. Not the best solution. It would be nice if I could restore the corrupted database. I’m going to check the hardware. Thanks for this idea  

Steffen


----------



## Datapanic (Sep 23, 2018)

Check out Percona's databases/xtrabackup and for that matter, Percona's version of mysql databases/percona56-server.   There is also a 5.7 version databases/percona57-server 

I don't recommend the plain old Oracle MySQL server for anything.  If you ever had to deal with Oracle support, you know.


----------

